# Baja Mexican Auto Insurance - Which Company Is Best



## WarrenJ (Aug 15, 2010)

*Baja Mexican Auto Insurance - Which Company Is Best*

I hope someone can provide some advise on which Mexican Auto Insurance is the best all around company. I have used Lewis and Lewis in the past years for my short 6 week trips but now I'm planning on 6 months minimum and during that 6 months I will be looking for a place to retire in the La Paz area.

I have been looking at the various companies and the more I read the worse it gets.

I will be pulling a 14 foot fishing boat behind my 2003 F-150 so I would like to get full coverage on both.

As far as the boat goes it looks like I need insurance for it while on land and also while I use on the water. Am I correct?

Is there any insurance that will cover my contents of the boat and truck? (I no longer have any home owners insurance in the USA)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Warren Jorgenson


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Perhaps someone from Baja can advise you. That's a very different world than the rest of Mexico and we 'mainlanders' don't know much about it.


----------

